# I got hosed!



## Epi-do (Jul 18, 2007)

I was in the watch room yesterday, placing an EMS supply order on the computer.  One of the guys comes in and tells me I need to go out to the bay because the captain wants to talk to all of us.  Ok, no big deal.  I make note of where I am in the order and head out to the bay.

They guys are finishing up washing the engine, using the 1 1/2" that we typically use to wash bay floors to rinse the soap off of it.  The captain has the nozzle.  All of this is unusual and I should have known something was up.

The next thing I know, I am getting nailed by the captain with the hose, and I hear the guys making comments about my probie year "officially" being over now.  I was soaked!  

We all had a good laugh, and after I put some dry clothes on, I got a few hugs and lots of congrats from the guys for making it through my first year.  They once again reminded me that they are all there to help me out with medic school, and that they have really enjoyed having me around, what a good fit I have been out there, etc.  All in all, it was a pretty good shift.


----------



## MMiz (Jul 19, 2007)

That's awesome


----------



## Onceamedic (Jul 19, 2007)

very cool... congrats on the milestone..  and take a bow for earning the acceptance and the respect....


----------



## Tincanfireman (Jul 19, 2007)

Congratulations!  Sounds like you work with a bunch of great folks, and it also sounds like you're going to be a great asset to the department.  B)


----------



## Jon (Jul 20, 2007)

Good for you - Congrats!


----------



## babygirl2882 (Jul 20, 2007)

Ya congrades...what a great way to go out!!!


----------



## firetender (Jul 20, 2007)

...and a couple years from now, you'll probably be the one pointing the nozzle!


----------



## Anomalous (Jul 20, 2007)

...and you fell for the old 'welcome to the club/wet t-shirt prank'...


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Aug 3, 2007)

My gosh has it been a year already!........Good for you Epi-do!


----------

